# Daycare provider with pool



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I just visited an in-home daycare that looks great, but the house has a pool. I'm not going to describe how the pool is secured because I want to know what people think are the minimum safety requirements for a home pool in this situation, and also I am not totally sure of all the specifics. Provider works alone and has 4-5 kids at a time, all 3 and under.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

If kids play in the yard I would expect the pool to be seperately fenced with a child proof latch. And of course the children should *never* be outdoors unsupervised at that age.

If the kids do not play in the yard I would still expect the pool to be fenced, with any door going out the yard to be always locked and childproofed.

I would also expect that the children never go swimming while they are in care. There is no way one person could keep that many young children safe in a pool all at once.

And of course I would expect the provider to be up to date with first aid and child CPR... but I would expect that from any child care provider.

I wouldn't immediately write off a provider with a pool, but it would need to be proven to me that the situation is safe. At the end of the day, really trust your instincts on this one!!


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know about anywhere else, but in Michigan _all_ in-ground pools must be fenced completely in. We run an in home daycare and have a pool. Ours must be entirely fenced in, with a sturdy lock that opens with a key. It must be shut and locked at all times unless we are in there with them. At no time are the children to be in the pool or pool area without an adult.

Children under 6 are not allowed to be outside at all without an adult.

Care provider and all aides need to have current first aid / cpr training to run / work at a daycare.

I certainly wouldn't bring 5 children under 3 to the pool by myself, but does she have 5 every day? I have taken 2 little ones with me in the pool, but it was a day it was only the two of them there, so nothing else needed my attention. I swam with them and had them both in tubes.

I (obviously) wouldn't immediately write off a provider with a pool. It isn't terribly hard to make sure it's safe, and it's so great for the kids when they can use it.

We also need to have a waiver signed for a child to be allowed in the pool, and another one allowing us to apply sunscreen, that both need to be annually renewed.

I would find out what your state regulations are, you can probably call the DHS to ask where you find those, and talk to the provider about what their practices are concerning the pool and pool safety. Other than that I suppose it's a character call. Does the provider seem to have common sense? Do they seem attentive?

Do you ask because you felt like their safety precautions are lacking?


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry, but I would never use a daycare provider who had a pool. I would spend the entire day worrying.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

For a DCP my standards would be higher than whatever the municipal rules are:

- pool fenced in (higher fence) separately from the yard/deck with a lock
- alarm on the pool, the kind where if someone breaks the surface of the water it goes off or at the least a gate alarm - but really I would want both
- alarm or noise maker on any doors that lead out to the yard with the pool in it.


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

Around here, the fencing around the pool also has specific requirements. I think it needs to be 6' tall and if it's chain-link, the openings in the fence must be smaller than 1.5 inches. I don't know that measurement for sure, but I do know that it's so that a kid can't get a foot into the fence openings to climb it.

So, I'd want a locked, compliant 6' fence around the pool for sure. In addition to the lock, I'd want to see a latch at the top of the gate as a secondary safety measure (we all can forget to lock up, right?).

As pps said, make sure the provider is totally up to date with CPR/first aid.

Yikes...I'd be worried even so!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm going to be using a provider who has a pool. This is her setup:

The pool is an above-ground pool off the side of the house. You can only get to it from the family room's french doors, which have double-locks, including a latch at the top of the doors. The pool is surrounded by decking which is surrounded by a fence. The outdoor play area is in the back of the house and it's accessible from the side door in the kitchen, which is on the other side of the house. The play area is separately fenced from the pool area. (The pool is also, if the kids could ever somehow get past the fencing, at a height that would pretty much make it impossible to get into.)

ETA: this provider also only takes teacher's children, so she's technically not doing child-care during the height of pool-use season, so her kids being in and out of the pool aren't an issue.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
Sorry, but I would never use a daycare provider who had a pool. I would spend the entire day worrying.









me too!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

My ds can swim well enough that I wouldnt worry about a DCP with a pool.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I would be really uncomfortable if a provider had a pool. At the bare minumum I would expect a fence, locks on the doors AND a door alarm.

I was a lifeguard and I don't believe how well my child swam would affect my comfort. It takes less than a minute for someone to hit their head and drown. Great swimmers drown everday.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

Sorry, but I would never use a daycare provider who had a pool. I would spend the entire day worrying.
Me too.


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
My ds can swim well enough that I wouldnt worry about a DCP with a pool.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I would be really uncomfortable if a provider had a pool. At the bare minumum I would expect a fence, locks on the doors AND a door alarm.

*I was a lifeguard and I don't believe how well my child swam would affect my comfort. It takes less than a minute for someone to hit their head and drown. Great swimmers drown everday.*

I agree, my son is on a swim team, on a dive team and is a great swimmer. I still watch him when he is swimming (he is 5). I am still not 100% confident in his swimming and I would not be overly confident about it.


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to say, I am really, really surprised at how many people are so opposed to a pool at a DCP. I haven't experienced that kind of concern with any of the parents we have / have had. Mostly they have been thrilled that something so exciting to their children is available, and it's great exercise for them to boot. We use our pool nearly ever day (weather permitting) all summer. Things happen sometimes, my daughter has fallen in, one time a child jumped in and railed her face on another child's knee and we thought she broke her nose (she didn't). A couple of times I've seen one of our younger swimmers start to look a little distressed and wearing out in the deep end.

And any time any of these things start to happen, myself or my husband have been in the pool in a flash. I've never even seen a child *start* to go under while swimming, not even when we give them their swim test. If it looks like they are starting to struggle I jump in and swim them out. This is because we are *always* there attentively watching and ready to react. It doesn't take less than a minute for someone to hit their head and drown, it takes less than a minute for them to hit their head and start to go under, at which point the supervisor should already be there, taking action. I've never even had a kid start to swallow water, much less had to give CPR, and I hope it stays that way, however, should worse come to worst, I am equipped with that knowledge.

I'm sorry, but if you need an alarm to go off to realize that you have lost a kid long enough for them to escape the house or playground to near the pool, scale the fence and jump in, then you have got *way more issues than pool ownership and you should not be running a daycare*.

Kids are great at injuring themselves and making decisions that put them in harms way quite often. It is your job as a provider to look after them and take appropriate action should something happen. This can happen whether they are in the pool, in a tree, or swinging on the swing set. Or for that matter, just running around with each other. In fact, that is how they most often hurt themselves.

I don't believe the way to keep your children safe is by taking away anything they could hurt themselves with. I think the best way to keep them safe is by educating them, helping them learn and experience, and being there for them should the need arise.

Oh, and as far as forgetting to lock up? We have *never* forgotten to lock up. No, when you have 12 kids running around your house, you damn well make sure you always remember to lock up.

ETA: If I so much as have to _pee_ all of the kids are ushered out of the pool, which I lock, and into the house. Although generally I make sure I pee before we go out


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a pool, it's separately fenced from the rest of the yard with a lock. The stupid fence is wonky anyhow, so that you need superhuman strength to open it, but the lock is still on...always! Kids are supervised outside and all of our doors leading to the outside chime when opened. Now, having a DCP as anal as me, and I'd be fine with that set up.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juise* 
I have to say, I am really, really surprised at how many people are so opposed to a pool at a DCP. I haven't experienced that kind of concern with any of the parents we have / have had. Mostly they have been thrilled that something so exciting to their children is available, and it's great exercise for them to boot. We use our pool nearly ever day (weather permitting) all summer. Things happen sometimes, my daughter has fallen in, one time a child jumped in and railed her face on another child's knee and we thought she broke her nose (she didn't). A couple of times I've seen one of our younger swimmers start to look a little distressed and wearing out in the deep end.

And any time any of these things start to happen, myself or my husband have been in the pool in a flash. I've never even seen a child *start* to go under while swimming, not even when we give them their swim test. If it looks like they are starting to struggle I jump in and swim them out. This is because we are *always* there attentively watching and ready to react. It doesn't take less than a minute for someone to hit their head and drown, it takes less than a minute for them to hit their head and start to go under, at which point the supervisor should already be there, taking action. I've never even had a kid start to swallow water, much less had to give CPR, and I hope it stays that way, however, should worse come to worst, I am equipped with that knowledge.

I'm sorry, but if you need an alarm to go off to realize that you have lost a kid long enough for them to escape the house or playground to near the pool, scale the fence and jump in, then you have got *way more issues than pool ownership and you should not be running a daycare*.

Kids are great at injuring themselves and making decisions that put them in harms way quite often. It is your job as a provider to look after them and take appropriate action should something happen. This can happen whether they are in the pool, in a tree, or swinging on the swing set. Or for that matter, just running around with each other. In fact, that is how they most often hurt themselves.

I don't believe the way to keep your children safe is by taking away anything they could hurt themselves with. I think the best way to keep them safe is by educating them, helping them learn and experience, and being there for them should the need arise.

Oh, and as far as forgetting to lock up? We have *never* forgotten to lock up. No, when you have 12 kids running around your house, you damn well make sure you always remember to lock up.

ETA: If I so much as have to _pee_ all of the kids are ushered out of the pool, which I lock, and into the house. Although generally I make sure I pee before we go out









All of what you've said is valid enough, but I honestly think that pools are a special hazard, especially when you have a number of children per supervisor. I noticed a lot of the people commenting about it are former lifeguards and so am I. I love the water and I love going to friends' pools and things. But I respect how dangerous it is.

Drowning is the second leading cause of death for kids under 5 in Canada and for every child that dies, 4-5 survive with permanent brain injuries. The backyard swimming pool is the most common site of drowning in this age category (unlike older people who mostly drown on open water). 20% of all drownings, regardless of age and including the open water stats, occur in private homes.

An alarm is cheap enough that I would expect that a professional would invest in one. Sure, kids should not be getting out of the house no matter what. But given that there's a drowning hazard back there I really don't see what the issue is with one.

And if they wouldn't, they wouldn't be the DCP for me. It's totally different when it's just your own pool. But part of what I pay for in daycare is a safer than average _environment._ So basically, I would not pay for environment with a major hazard unless it were super-alarmed.

If you don't want to do that and your clients are satisfied, then hey. I just wouldn't be one of them.

I also wouldn't want my DCP taking my under-6 kid swimming unless there were (as is required in municipal pools) a 1 adult to 2 kids ratio.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

No. Never.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juise* 
I don't believe the way to keep your children safe is by taking away anything they could hurt themselves with.

I don't consider not using a DCP with a pool as "taking something away" from my kids. We don't have a pool at our own home; that doesn't mean we are depriving them.

Quote:

Oh, and as far as forgetting to lock up? We have *never* forgotten to lock up. No, when you have 12 kids running around your house, you damn well make sure you always remember to lock up.
Twelve kids?!?! Please tell me it's more than just you and your DH watching them at the pool.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Heres what the minimum I would want:
- Completely fenced, with fence over 6 feet tall and if its chain linked it be in a way that kids can't climb (even that young they can figure it out, my 3 year old figured out how to climb a chain link fence around 2 1/2)
- The enterance be double locked, one with a key and the other that locks automatically when shut (the latches that click on automatcially that you can't open without unclicking it). The automatic one be at the top so that no child could reach it.
- An alarm on every enterance.
- No children unsupervised outdoors. They shouldn't be anyway at that age but even older I wouldn't want them outdoors near a pool by themselves.
- No swimming unless there was at least 1 adult per non-swimmer. So 5 non swimmers, 5 adults.
- No entering the pool area while the children are present. I know my girls would automatically be enthralled in an area that an adult goes but they canlt. They would feel it almost a personal challenge to find a way in. This includes pool maintance, so if they have someone cleaning their pool then they need to keep the children inside so they don't see/get curious and theres less likely that the maintance person would prop open the door and one of the kids getting in.
- No distractions while taking care of the kids outside. Otherwords, if she gets a call longer than lets say 3 minutes then everyone goes in. Distracted caregiver isn't the best at keeping track of multiple young children.
-You can reach the back area of their yard without having to enter the pool area. I only say this because my In-Laws are in Florida and their pool is connected to their house so in order to get to the back yard you either go through the pool area or go around front.

Im sure there would be other worried/things Id talk to them about when I actually saw the pool but these are the bare minimum Id want to know. Im paranoid about water safety so they might seem extreme by somes standards but Id rather be considered overprotective then have something happen to one of the girls.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Juise, I'm with you.

I grew up at an in-home day care with an in-ground pool and I have NEVER witnessed a lack of safety in that pool. (and I continued going to day care to visit until I was 20)

It was completely fenced, safe latch, and licensed lifeguards were: sitter, her husband, and their 4 college aged kids (lived at home during college).

I would be comfortable letting my daughter go to a daycare with a pool if the pool was adequately fenced. If my daughter was to go IN the pool, the sitter would need to be a certified lifeguard, would need to have adequate assistants for the number of children, and would need to be in the pool within arms reach of the kids.

If I can't trust someone to keep my kid inside their house (and therefore out of the pool) then I wouldn't let them babysit to begin with. I realize children can disappear quickly, but even as a teenager watching several kids I ALWAYS knew where each of those kids were. I had a child who darted out the front door, and I NEVER had a child disappear on my watch. I expect no less from a licensed adult watching my children. Honestly, what's the difference between a DCP having a pool or having a toilet? Or water in the bathtub? Or a bucket of water soaking dirty laundry? I am very, very careful about who watches my daughter, and I wouldn't leave my child with someone that I didn't think could care for her as well as I can. For me, worry about a provider with a pool is a sign that the provider is not up to par. The pool isn't the issue, the sitter is.


----------



## Laur318 (Nov 25, 2008)

The pool isn't the issue, the sitter is.

i like that quote.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

I live in Las Vegas, land of toddler pool drownings. I would NEVER use a DCP who had a pool, period, end of story. I don't care what kind of setup, what kind of security, what kind of precautions. I just would not do it. Could not do it.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

To me, it has nothing to do with the provider, really. I wouldn't have a pool at my own house, even if I were home with my kids 24/7. To me, the danger of a pool isn't worth the benefit. It's sort of like what some people might consider living at the edge of an active volcano. Sure, if you're 100% vigilant and perfect, you're just as safe living at the edge of the volcano, but who wants to live that way? It's one thing I don't want to worry about, and I feel like there's a much higher margin of error without a large death trap on the scene.

At my DD's daycare, they have to walk through the back parking lot to get to the (beautiful) playground. I did risk/benefit it in my mind and decided that the risk was worth it- they have a crosswalk, put one adult in front and one in back, have stop signs and speed bumps throughout the playground. Someone else might see that and decide it was too dangerous, and that would be their prerogative. I wouldn't assume it's because there's a problem with them trusting the DCP. They're simply not comfortable, and when you're trusting your kid with someone, it's okay to have limitations and boundaries that are specific to your child and your situation.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juise* 
I have to say, I am really, really surprised at how many people are so opposed to a pool at a DCP. I haven't experienced that kind of concern with any of the parents we have / have had. Mostly they have been thrilled that something so exciting to their children is available, and it's great exercise for them to boot. We use our pool nearly ever day (weather permitting) all summer. Things happen sometimes, my daughter has fallen in, one time a child jumped in and railed her face on another child's knee and we thought she broke her nose (she didn't). A couple of times I've seen one of our younger swimmers start to look a little distressed and wearing out in the deep end.

And any time any of these things start to happen, myself or my husband have been in the pool in a flash. I've never even seen a child *start* to go under while swimming, not even when we give them their swim test. If it looks like they are starting to struggle I jump in and swim them out. This is because we are *always* there attentively watching and ready to react. It doesn't take less than a minute for someone to hit their head and drown, it takes less than a minute for them to hit their head and start to go under, at which point the supervisor should already be there, taking action. I've never even had a kid start to swallow water, much less had to give CPR, and I hope it stays that way, however, should worse come to worst, I am equipped with that knowledge.

I'm sorry, but if you need an alarm to go off to realize that you have lost a kid long enough for them to escape the house or playground to near the pool, scale the fence and jump in, then you have got *way more issues than pool ownership and you should not be running a daycare*.

Kids are great at injuring themselves and making decisions that put them in harms way quite often. It is your job as a provider to look after them and take appropriate action should something happen. This can happen whether they are in the pool, in a tree, or swinging on the swing set. Or for that matter, just running around with each other. In fact, that is how they most often hurt themselves.

I don't believe the way to keep your children safe is by taking away anything they could hurt themselves with. I think the best way to keep them safe is by educating them, helping them learn and experience, and being there for them should the need arise.

Oh, and as far as forgetting to lock up? We have *never* forgotten to lock up. No, when you have 12 kids running around your house, you damn well make sure you always remember to lock up.

ETA: If I so much as have to _pee_ all of the kids are ushered out of the pool, which I lock, and into the house. Although generally I make sure I pee before we go out









I don't see using an alarm as a sign of a poor provider. It's called backup. When you're dealing with a group of children, it's very possible that anything could go wrong and next thing you know, and kid has darted out the door. It's possible for it to happen with the best of providers. I mean it could be anything from helping a child in the bathroom to dealing with a minor injury for a provider's attention to be distracted just enough for another child to sneak out the door. I mean I could pose all sorts of very likely scenarios. If there's an alarm on the gate/pool/door, that is just one measure of added security. The alarm is not meant to provide the supervision. That isn't it's purpose.

And it doesn't take any time at all for an accident to happen. No matter how good the supervision.

I, personally would allow DS to use an in home with a pool IF AND ONLY IF:
1) there were a locked fence/gate around the pool with a back up latch orf some sort
2) there was an alarm on the door leading to the pool (and/or the gate and/or the pool)
3) the pool was not used (and remained locked) during day care hours

And just to give some perspective on where I'm coming from. My cousin lost her 3 year old son in a drowning accident when she was at a party at a friend's house. The friend had a pool. My cousin looked down and noticed that her DS wasn't there, and found him moments later in the pool. It was too late. And it all happened within just a few minutes. The blink of an eye and he's gone forever. That kind of risk is just too big to underestimate. So, no... I don't think providers who use alarms are poor providers. I think they are responsible. Because anything can happen... and it can happen too fast... and then there isn't anything you can do to take it back.

And for what it's worth... her friends were found legally responsible b/c they didn't have an alarm on the door leading to the pool, which apparently was an oridinance or code (or whatever you call it) where they lived.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276* 
To me, it has nothing to do with the provider, really. I wouldn't have a pool at my own house, even if I were home with my kids 24/7. To me, the danger of a pool isn't worth the benefit. It's sort of like what some people might consider living at the edge of an active volcano. Sure, if you're 100% vigilant and perfect, you're just as safe living at the edge of the volcano, but who wants to live that way? It's one thing I don't want to worry about, and I feel like there's a much higher margin of error without a large death trap on the scene.

Tangent: I used to live on an active volcano. We didn't have a pool but we knew people who lived on the same mountain who had pools. It's a miracle I survived my childhood, looking back.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I have a pool (it's 24 inches deep), kids who are almost 5 and 7.5, in swimming lessons, and still, I will not leave them at a house with a pool for any reason.

It doesn't matter to me how careful any DCP would _say_ they are...the fact for me would be that I am not there, and really don't have any way to know for myself first-hand. I do not want my kids to possibly be around water unless I am personally there.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 
Honestly, what's the difference between a DCP having a pool or having a toilet? Or water in the bathtub? Or a bucket of water soaking dirty laundry? I am very, very careful about who watches my daughter, and I wouldn't leave my child with someone that I didn't think could care for her as well as I can. For me, worry about a provider with a pool is a sign that the provider is not up to par. The pool isn't the issue, the sitter is.

I agree with this...

If I trust someone to not let something happen to my kids, I trust them to take precautions from ALL kinds of accidents, not just pool-related accidents.

ETA: I mean... it only takes less than a minute for a kid to run outside and get hit by a truck, too. If the DCP is trusted to watch the kids, they are trusted to watch the kids.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 
If I can't trust someone to keep my kid inside their house (and therefore out of the pool) then I wouldn't let them babysit to begin with. I realize children can disappear quickly, but even as a teenager watching several kids I ALWAYS knew where each of those kids were. I had a child who darted out the front door, and I NEVER had a child disappear on my watch. I expect no less from a licensed adult watching my children...........For me, worry about a provider with a pool is a sign that the provider is not up to par. The pool isn't the issue, the sitter is.

Except for the fact that with this mindset, you're essentially blaming all parents who have lost their _own_ children to drowning on their very own property of being negligent and incapable of watching children.

Often, these types of accidents are not because people are inept, but because children are quick and curious, esp with things they aren't accustomed to, like a pool. As far as I'm concerned, the less danger on a person's property, the better, esp when the children they are watching are not even their own.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
Except for the fact that with this mindset, you're essentially blaming all parents who have lost their _own_ children to drowning on their very own property of being negligent and incapable of watching children.

Often, these types of accidents are not because people are inept, but because children are quick and curious, esp with things they aren't accustomed to, like a pool. As far as I'm concerned, the less danger on a person's property, the better, esp when the children they are watching are not even their own.

Yep. Yes, most people have watched multiple kids etc. and nothing ever happened. But every once in a while, it does happen. And sometimes it happens to someone who was always the most careful, most diligent, most wonderful babysitter/DCP/Mom/Dad/Grandmother ever. And so that is why some of us choose to not have something that is known to be a killer of small children on the property. I mean yes, you can't prevent every kind of accident, and that's a fact and we all know that. But I can prevent my child from drowning in a pool by not leaving him somewhere where there is a pool. That's just not a risk I'm willing to accept. I'm a SAHM and my younger DD was recently hospitalized and I was with her, obviously. One of my best friends offered to watch my son so that my DH could go to work the 2 days we were in the hospital, but I said no because they have a pool. I'm not saying she's not a good mom or that she's not capable of watching my child, but I would never be comfortable leaving my child somewhere with a pool when I am not there with him.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a daycare provider with a pool and it really seems to be a non-issue, safetywise with the parents.
For one, our pool is located further away on our property, over a hill and somewhat out of sight.
It's fenced.
As well we have alarms that sound everytime an exterior door is opened.

I've had parents slightly miffed because their kids are not allowed near or in my pool







Which boggles my mind really.

My rule is no daycare kids in the pool. Ever. I know my limitations as a provider and supervising 3 or 4 toddlers in a pool is waaayyyy beyond what I'm comfortable with. I don't want drownings, near drownings or poop in my pool.

I do however have a wading pool for the daycare kids, it's on the daycare deck (partially shaded deck with no ground access) plus they have an indoor playground and a grove of forest to play in....so it's not like I'm denying them fun. They just have much less of a chance of dying while doing these things. (which is how I feel like explaining it to the parents who want their child so desperately to swim in the pool)


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
I don't see using an alarm as a sign of a poor provider. It's called backup. When you're dealing with a group of children, it's very possible that anything could go wrong and next thing you know, and kid has darted out the door. It's possible for it to happen with the best of providers. I mean it could be anything from helping a child in the bathroom to dealing with a minor injury for a provider's attention to be distracted just enough for another child to sneak out the door. I mean I could pose all sorts of very likely scenarios. If there's an alarm on the gate/pool/door, that is just one measure of added security. The alarm is not meant to provide the supervision. That isn't it's purpose.

And it doesn't take any time at all for an accident to happen. No matter how good the supervision.

I, personally would allow DS to use an in home with a pool IF AND ONLY IF:
1) there were a locked fence/gate around the pool with a back up latch orf some sort
2) there was an alarm on the door leading to the pool (and/or the gate and/or the pool)
3) the pool was not used (and remained locked) during day care hours

And just to give some perspective on where I'm coming from. My cousin lost her 3 year old son in a drowning accident when she was at a party at a friend's house. The friend had a pool. My cousin looked down and noticed that her DS wasn't there, and found him moments later in the pool. It was too late. And it all happened within just a few minutes. The blink of an eye and he's gone forever. That kind of risk is just too big to underestimate. So, no... I don't think providers who use alarms are poor providers. I think they are responsible. Because anything can happen... and it can happen too fast... and then there isn't anything you can do to take it back.

And for what it's worth... her friends were found legally responsible b/c they didn't have an alarm on the door leading to the pool, which apparently was an oridinance or code (or whatever you call it) where they lived.


I agree, I feel that backup safety measures are necessary.

I also know a little boy who died much too young in a pool.

You could go to the bathroom and it would be too late.

If someone wasn't willing to invest in minimal safety measures I wouldn't let my kids over there without me at all.


----------

